# transmission problem. need some advice please and thank you.



## fathertime92 (Mar 14, 2013)

so my 1999 2.8l a6 avant with triptronic transmission will not engage into gear, only reverse seems to work. so at first i suspected the TCM had gone bad and replaced it with a used one from ebay. still this did not solve my problems. i ran the codes with an OBDII 2 weeks prior to this event as the check engine light had come on, and it had come up with a couple of codes for solenoids and a cylinder misfire. i didnt not have the money to take it in to the shop right away, so i used the car sparingly putting roughly 200-300 miles on and the check engine light just went way in that 2 weeks. then last friday i had braked on a road to take a left and the gears just didnt engage even though the i was engine revving. finally it transmission caught after turning the car off and letting it sit for a moment. however it caught in a high gear possibly 4th or 5th and refused to shift when it was in drive. i took it home carefully and let it sit. the next day the car would not engage into any gear at all. do i need a new transmission (rebuilt is 4200$)? i have yet to take it to the shop due to my tight budget. should i just purchase a used one and have someone install it (1300$ for used trans. plus the labor to install). or could it just be the solenoids that just need to be replaced? i have no idea on what to do, i purchased this vehicle 2 months ago with 150k and only put 1500 miles on it so far so i don't want to junk it. any advice is appreciated, thanks again.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

What specific codes are you seeing? 

Has this car had a transmission fluid and filter change?


----------

